# Classical composer in Svalbard ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Now im just a tad , a tiny bitsy curieous to know what up whit Svalbard , mythos , classical composers that operated there or live there, as i understood it's a place poppulated by norwegian and russian , norse people i dont know?

It situated in the midle of nowhere on a map lost in the artic sea, how fascinating, now folks are there any from this part of the world on talk classical?


----------

